

Why i love emacs more than girls - paologlim
http://paololim.posterous.com/why-i-love-emacs-more-than-girls

======
paologlim
hi just want to share this with you all for fun. Don't take it seriously
though. :p

~~~
atomical
Right. You aren't insane as I first thought.

